# Intelligence Test Given To Tea Party Members



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

The government wastes $400,000 of our money in an attempt to show that Tea Party members aren't quite up to snuff and when they find that they're actually smarter than the average American, the study gets lost.

Funny how that works out, huh?

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iefOUb3ClWE]Wastebook: Government Spent $400K On Tea Party Intelligence Study - Allen West On The Record - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kosh (Dec 18, 2013)

All one needs is to more intelligent than an ameba in order to more intelligent than anyone on the far left.


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

Lost?


Hmmm.  Yale Law &#8220;*Cultural Cognition Project*&#8221; website.


OP Lies. Funny how that works.


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh look, even more fun:

These federally funded studies were not  "of the tea party's cognitive abilities":






This not a federally funded study (it's neither federally funded nor a study):






*Not very reflective tea-party/Republicans *


These are not very reflective tea party/republicans:




  But all of this _is _pretty amazing. Someone should study this.  With an NSF grant.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 18, 2013)

When and who  will the first lefty come in and say "Faux News" and not address the factual findings?


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> Lost?
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Yale Law *Cultural Cognition Project* website.
> ...



So you knew about it before I posted it?

Who else in here.....  ANYBODY that knew about the report before I posted it?

I didn't.  I follow the news more than anybody in here.  Anybody.

Now that doesn't mean I can't miss something, but I didn't hear about it.

Anybody, be honest, anybody know about this report before I posted it?

No, you didn't.  If a Conservative knew about it, they would have posted about it.

Know how many times your side has called TPM stupid?  Uneducated?  Backward?  Rednecks?  Uneducated?

And do you think that if a study like this had been exposed to the public that one of us wouldn't have found it and shoved up your ass?

If you know what you're looking for, you can find it.  That's easy.  But if you have no clue that something like that exists.....

You're the liar.


----------



## rdean (Dec 18, 2013)

Theowl32 said:


> When and who  will the first lefty come in and say "Faux News" and not address the factual findings?



Don't get me started on Arab owned Fox News and their many lies.


----------



## Seawytch (Dec 18, 2013)

Theowl32 said:


> When and who  will the first lefty come in and say "Faux News" and not address the factual findings?



When and who will the first righty to comment without reading the thread and knowing that the OP is a lie?


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lost?
> ...


Er, there were at least a couple of threads on it here, dude.

It made a blast in the CEC when it came out.

Not our fault you weren't paying attention.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 18, 2013)

Intelligence + Teaparty = Oxymoron.


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's one: http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...-better-grasp-of-science-how-embarassing.html

Here's another: http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/319317-eureka-tea-partiers-know-science.html

Here's another: http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...osity-ideology-and-science-comprehension.html


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



News to me.  Like I said, I miss things.  But if this had turned out to be the other way around, do you think that the alphabet media wouldn't be trumpeting it like Gabriel's Horn?  Of course they would.

Every day in here, one of your diseased pals calls TPM stupid.  EVERY day

Turns out, we're smarter than the average American.  Which means we're a LOT smarter than you.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 18, 2013)

Let's say this study was not just about Tea Party members.  Did they do the Black Panthers?  Did they do ACORN or whomever they became?  

I agree that I had not heard of this before and if this went the other way it would be all over the air waves.


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

> Turns out, we're smarter than the average American.  Which means we're a LOT smarter than you.



And this thread* proves* it!


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 18, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> News to me.



Well then that's your fault, now isn't it?


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Let's say this study was not just about Tea Party members.  Did they do the Black Panthers?  Did they do ACORN or whomever they became?
> 
> I agree that I had not heard of this before and if this went the other way it would be all over the air waves.


From the study:



> *on average, people who leaned liberal were more science literate than those who leaned conservative.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> Lost?
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Yale Law *Cultural Cognition Project* website.
> ...



You finding it doesn't change the results. 

Funny how that works.


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not saying that Kahan had an ax to grind, but read what he says in his own study....

He gets a couple points for his honesty, but then immediately regresses back into his prejudicial happy place



> But then again, I don't know a _single person_ who identifies with the Tea Party.  All my impressions come from watching cable tv -- & I don't watch Fox News very often -- and reading the "paper" (New York Times daily, plus a variety of politics-focused internet sites like Huffington Post & Politico).
> 
> I'm a little embarrassed, but mainly I'm just glad that I no longer hold this particular mistaken view.
> 
> Of course, *I still subscribe to my various political and moral assessments--all very negative-- of what I understand the "Tea Party movement" to stand for.* I just no longer assume that the people who happen to hold those values are less likely than people who share my political outlooks to have acquired the sorts of knowledge and dispositions that a decent science comprehension scale measures.



Admits he's wrong but won't change his political POV.

Sound like the typical libturd?

scumbag


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lost?
> ...



Well, he does hang out at the Yale Website a lot.  Picks up chicks there


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 18, 2013)

> The dataset happened to have an item in it that asked respondents if they considered themselves "part of the Tea Party movement." Nineteen percent said yes.
> 
> It turns out that there is about as strong a correlation between scores on the science comprehension scale and identifying with the Tea Party as there is between scores on the science comprehension scale and Conservrepub.
> 
> ...



www.culturalcognition.net - Cultural Cognition Blog - Some data on education, religiosity, ideology, and science*comprehension


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Dec 18, 2013)

Kosh said:


> All one needs is to more intelligent than an ameba in order to more intelligent than anyone on the far left.


*
Huh?  

Obviously you're not a Tea Party member, you can't even structure a sentence properly.*


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

From the other *230* post thread (the OP said no one knew about):





> Yale law professor Dan Kahan posted on his blog this week that he  analyzed the responses of more than 2,000 American adults recruited for  another study and found that, on average, people who leaned liberal were  more science literate than those who leaned conservative.
> 
> 
> Read more: Eureka! Tea partiers know science - Tal Kopan - POLITICO.com


http://www.politico.com/story/2013/10/tea-party-science-98488.html#ixzz2i4ZapARx


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

And another from the  230 post thread here (the OP said no one knew about):



edthecynic said:


> ...
> It compared Baggers to NON-Baggers, not Libs. The NON-Baggers included  the smarter Libs and the dumber CON$ dragging down the Libs score. IOW,  it was a comparison between Baggers and Libs with NON-Bagger CON$.
> 
> You could REASON this from the study if you had any simple arithmetic  skills. Each chart has the breakdown of the sample's participants in the  upper right corner. In the Libs/CON$ chart there were 1168 Libs and  1148 CON$ for a total of 2,316. In the Bagger chart there were 430  Baggers and 1886 NON-Baggers for a total of 2,316.
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...etter-grasp-of-science-how-embarassing-3.html


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 18, 2013)

The clear proof that the left is far dumber than anyone that can be classified as a Tea Party member is the simple fact that the left voted for Obama the first time. 

There is no classification that has been determined on how stupid one would be if they voted for him a second time. There really is no way to calculate how dumb (gullible) one would need to be to trust that Obama was not lying about every aspect of Obamacare when he sold it to his constituency. 

Not to mention ALL of the other bold faced lies that the morons on the left still support to this day. 

Which leads me to this observation. 

There is literally no classification that can be determined on how dumb the left is, based on the fact that they still support this blatant liar in chief. 

Folks, this is what we are dealing with. 


Confirmed by this......


----------



## hangover (Dec 18, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> The government wastes $400,000 of our money in an attempt to show that Tea Party members aren't quite up to snuff and when they find that they're actually smarter than the average American, the study gets lost.
> 
> Funny how that works out, huh?
> 
> Wastebook: Government Spent $400K On Tea Party Intelligence Study - Allen West On The Record - YouTube



Cons waste $26 BILLION on a government shut down FAIL, and then whine about $400k.
BWAH HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> Lost?
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Yale Law *Cultural Cognition Project* website.
> ...



*Fox doesn't even provide a visual footnote for that chart.  Just verbally state it's a "government study".  
They play it loose and fast at Faux Nooze.  *


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> And another from the  230 post thread here (the OP said no one knew about):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are. Or are you just upset because you're wrong? That Yale professor, and you, get what you deserve for making such stereotypical assumptions about people.


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> And another from the  230 post thread here (the OP said no one knew about):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even know that Board existed.  Right now, the only member viewing it is -- Me.  (202 viewing the politics board)

I suspect you'll badger the Mods into merging this one with the one at the Board that nobody ever goes to.

Can't have facts getting out


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Dec 18, 2013)

I am a member of the Tea Party and I regularly attend meetings and rallies.  I have found that those who become members are usually middle class and curiously, have some ties to either starting a business on their own or running a business for someone else.  Not all of the members, but a large percentage.  That means that they are significantly MORE familiar of the way things actually work than even the current President.

As for the comprehension of science, I have to admit that I doubt whether a lot of our members would understand what a Higgs particle is or what the theories behind it are.  I doubt seriously, if any of them even care.  Additionally, I have to admit that most, if not all of our members, actually know or care that the first skull of Australopithecus boisei were found in 1959 in the Olduvai Gorge in Tanzania by Mary Leakey (wife of Louis B. Leakey).

BUT, I will say that they KNOW what it takes to run a business and they KNOW that you can't spend money that you don't have for very long without severe consequences.  They also KNOW that this President of the United States is a bold-faced liar and KNEW that millions would have their insurance policies cancelled even while he was saying that if you liked your policy, you could keep it.  He KNEW IT because he told Eric Cantor, a Republican in Congress.

The thing that KILLS the left is that the Tea Party is nothing but average Americans from all walks of life.  And they are fed up with a government that rewards lawlessness (illegal immigration), waste, fraud, double-standards, and cronyism.  The ONLY answer the left has is to demonize and marginalize.  Let's face it... we SCARE the shit out of them because we are the ones that MUST be controlled in order for the left to succeed.  Job #1 done!


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

Not to worry, scumbag dimocraps are going after the Tea Party *again*....  Using GOVERNMENT......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpeDzDFlhYA]IRS going after conservatives again? - YouTube[/ame]

You really need to watch this.  ALL of you


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 18, 2013)

Not to mention, they are brainwashed into thinking the Tea Party equals the kkk.


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lost?
> ...


What's even funnier is tea pee peeps looking to fancy pantsy elitist Yale professors for affirmation.


----------



## FJO (Dec 18, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Let's say this study was not just about Tea Party members.  Did they do the Black Panthers?  Did they do ACORN or whomever they became?
> 
> I agree that I had not heard of this before and if this went the other way it would be all over the air waves.



The Black Panthers morphed into the quasi-legal Congressional Black Caucus.


----------



## hangover (Dec 18, 2013)

Theowl32 said:


> Not to mention, they are brainwashed into thinking the Tea Party equals the kkk.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd71TEn5E6o



Your bullshit doesn't fool anyone. The Klan is the base of the GOP, and even you know it.


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say this study was not just about Tea Party members.  Did they do the Black Panthers?  Did they do ACORN or whomever they became?
> ...



Shit, they even got a former Black Panther, seriously suspected of murder but convicted only of a weapons charge, elected to Congress from -- Guess where?  

Chicago!!!

And he's still there.  Wore a hoodie to side with St Skittles.

The dimocrap party isn't a political party, it's a criminal organization.


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

hangover said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention, they are brainwashed into thinking the Tea Party equals the kkk.
> ...



Do the gene pool a favor and kill yourself


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > And another from the  230 post thread here (the OP said no one knew about):
> ...


The original thread was posted in October. 

You know, when the study came out. I found two other threads on it posted that same time as well (and I posted them earlier).  Don't even know what boards they were posted in.  I do know a mod moved the thread we are talking  about at post #26, so some 200 plus posts were made after that.  Enough people saw it.

But I guess you want to blame it on others _hiding stuff from you._ lol.  Just like the OP you started with.  They lost it!@ We know, the whole world is against you. 

Also: I don't look at specific _boards_, and what category something is placed.  I click on Active Topics 

to see what is most recently posted.  That way I see all the boards where people have started threads currently.  Clever me, huh?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/cmps_index.php?pageid=active_topics


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




Lost, as in buried in the news. Page 27 stuff.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 18, 2013)

They should have wasted money studying the cognitive abilities of Obamacare supporters. That would explain a great deal.


----------



## JoeNormal (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> And another from the  230 post thread here (the OP said no one knew about):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The implication of this is that Tea Partiers are the smartest faction of the conservative spectrum.  Scary thought.


----------



## bendog (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not gonna waste my daily video allocation on that, but I wouldn't put Tom Coburn in with the tea party.  I don't always agree with him, but he's logical.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 18, 2013)

hangover said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention, they are brainwashed into thinking the Tea Party equals the kkk.
> ...


Who's the bullshi**er here?
See if you can answer this one- who was it that granted  reincorporation of the KKK in Tennessee in 1997, no less?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 18, 2013)

rdean said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > When and who  will the first lefty come in and say "Faux News" and not address the factual findings?
> ...



Go crawl back under your rock asswipe... Fox isn't Arab owned.

My God you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Dec 18, 2013)

How desperate to the leftists have to be, to commission a Federal study on how intelligent smaller-govt people are?

Every time I start thinking the liberals can't possibly get any loonier, they turn around and prove me wrong.

Best part is where their attempt to dig up things to bash conservatives for, backfires in their faces, and shows that the leftists themselves are the dumber ones.

-----------------------------------------

Wastebook: Government Spent $400K On Tea Party Intelligence Study ? Allen West On The Record | Nice Deb

Government Spent $400K On Tea Party Intelligence Study  Allen West On The Record

December, 18, 2013  nicedeb 

Senator Tom Coburn released the 2013 edition of the annual Wastebook on Capitol Hill, Tuesday, and it is filled with enraging  examples of  federal spending.

Greta Van Susteren wants to know why the federal government thought it was necessary to fork over almost $400,000 to do a study the cognitive abilities of tea party members. The surprising conclusion of the study showed that tea party members  have a better scientific comprehension than non tea party members.

Wow. Who could have guessed that people who tend to be pro-life, pro-family, pro-oil, hunting, fishing, meat eating, manmade-global-warming skeptics would have better scientific comprehension than liberals? But- to be fair  Im sure libs leave us in the dust in the self-esteem department.


----------



## Vox (Dec 18, 2013)

people who can think for themselves, as ALL TP members do - that's why they started the movement - always have higher cognitive abilities than the sheeple which has to be led, as our leftard friends 

duh


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 18, 2013)

No one doubts there are intelligence TPM members, they are for the most part ignorant, however.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Dec 18, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one doubts there are intelligence TPM members, they are for the most part ignorant, however.



Which means that non-TEA party people have an even GREATER proportion of ignoramouses?

That part sounds about right, at least.


----------



## Freemason9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> How desperate to the leftists have to be, to commission a Federal study on how intelligent smaller-govt people are?
> 
> Every time I start thinking the liberals can't possibly get any loonier, they turn around and prove me wrong.
> 
> ...



Please cite the original source of this "study." The link you provided was merely a blurb from one of the many, many Conservative Entertainment System affiliates.


----------



## Freemason9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> people who can think for themselves, as ALL TP members do - that's why they started the movement - always have higher cognitive abilities than the sheeple which has to be led, as our leftard friends
> 
> duh



I don't know about the "intelligence" measures per se, since the OP did not specify any actual source documents or studies--however, I have always felt that Tea Party types exhibit certain sociopathies and antisocial behavior patterns. Not ALL of them, but a very good portion of them.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Dec 18, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > people who can think for themselves, as ALL TP members do - that's why they started the movement - always have higher cognitive abilities than the sheeple which has to be led, as our leftard friends
> ...



Please cite and actual source document or study for your assertions here. Or else your feelings are null and void, and people here will call you a liar.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> Wastebook: Government Spent $400K On Tea Party Intelligence Study ? Allen West On The Record | Nice Deb
> 
> Government Spent $400K On Tea Party Intelligence Study &#8211; Allen West On The Record



Let's see if you are smart enough to find a link to the actual study!

Allen West, eh?  He's the guy who blamed Obama for a lead smelter shutting down because of a 2008 EPA rule change.  

West is not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, I guess liberals are still (quaintly) called "people".


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 18, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> How desperate to the leftists have to be, to commission a Federal study on how intelligent smaller-govt people are?
> 
> Every time I start thinking the liberals can't possibly get any loonier, they turn around and prove me wrong.
> 
> ...



Sounded like bs so I googled the wastebook. ...Argh! It's even worse. But then, this is how government works kids. Until some Senator or Representative can author a bill minus any 'pork' no one's in any position to complain. Except me. I'm a-political. 

"If you vote you have no right to complain." - George Carlin


----------



## Jarhead (Dec 18, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > people who can think for themselves, as ALL TP members do - that's why they started the movement - always have higher cognitive abilities than the sheeple which has to be led, as our leftard friends
> ...



I guess if you keep telling yourself that, you may believe it to be true.

And the reason you feel that about Tea Partyers?

Wait. Don't tell me. Let me guess.

You have many friends that are tea partyers.

Sure you do.


----------



## Avorysuds (Dec 18, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one doubts there are intelligence TPM members, they are for the most part ignorant, however.



Oddly I find liberals/Democrat voter/citizens to be the bigger bigots, anti education, hate and anti science party. 

Most Dems it seems believe voting for someone based on skin color or gender is actually good, as well as hating groups of people because they are white is also credible...

Most Dems seem to hate better education over controlled education for all. As the DoE grows the quality of education has dramatically fallen. 

Most Dems display their hate towards groups they don't like based on fictitious over exaggeration they themselves create. 

Many Dems still believe in faith based economics, thinking a group of uber rich can dictate where money should come from, who gets it and where it should be allocated. Many Dems also believe in junk science such as GW, that can't be scientifically re-created and follows no provable theory what-so-ever. Most of what Dems base their science on is purely "faith based" just like their destructive views on economics.  Whatever "feels" better out paces logic, reason and true science to many Dem voters.

Yet in every case Dems will tell you they are the cream of the crop, the tip of evolution... The highly educated party, despite all their failures.

Now, I'm not a republican. This thread is about the TPM vs Liberal's intelligent. I don't grant your average Republican voter much credibility on intelligence than the average Dem voter.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is a write-up about the study since I know Little Acorn probably won't be able to find it: Some data on education, religiosity, ideology, and science comprehension

Do you guys know what a lie of omission is?  

Here is what West didn't mention:



> Both *science literacy and CRT have been shown to correlate negatively with religiosity*. And there is, in turns out, a modest negative correlation (r = -0.26, p < 0.01) between the composite science comprehension measure and a religiosity scale formed by aggregating church attendance, frequency of prayer, and self-reported "importance of God" in the respondents' lives.





> In this dataset, I found that there is a small correlation (r = -0.05, p = 0.03) between the science comprehension measure and a left-right political outlook measure, Conservrepub, which aggregates liberal-conservative ideology and party self-identification. The sign of the correlation indicates that *science comprehension decreases as political outlooks move in the rightward direction*--i.e., *the more "liberal" and "Democrat," the more science comprehending.*



So the left still scores higher than the right.

The author then assumed that since the Tea Party is more to the right than a "ConservRepub", that being a Tea Partier would have a negative correlation to science next to a ConservRepub.



> The dataset happened to have an item in it that asked respondents if they considered themselves "part of the Tea Party movement." Nineteen percent said yes.
> 
> It turns out that there is about as strong a correlation between scores on the science comprehension scale and identifying with the Tea Party as there is between scores on the science comprehension scale and Conservrepub.
> 
> Except that it has the opposite sign: that is, identifying with the Tea Party correlates positively (r = 0.05, p = 0.05) with scores on the science comprehension measure:



A graph is depicted.

What West is too retarded to grasp is that the tests still show that the more leftward a person is, the better they are at science.  But it also shows a Tea Party person has a better grasp of science than s_omeone who identifies as a Conservative Republican._





Little-Acorn said:


> Best part is where their attempt to dig up things to bash conservatives for, backfires in their faces, and shows that the leftists themselves are the dumber ones.



Nope.  It just shows Conservative Republicans are dumber than Tea Partiers.


----------



## Jarhead (Dec 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Here is a write-up about the study since I know Little Acorn probably won't be able to find it: Some data on education, religiosity, ideology, and science comprehension
> 
> Do you guys know what a lie of omission is?
> 
> ...



you are an ass.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a write-up about the study since I know Little Acorn probably won't be able to find it: Some data on education, religiosity, ideology, and science comprehension
> ...



What an intelligent riposte!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 18, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder how many online discussion site conservatives/liberals, dems/repubs really are what they claim. I wonder if some are the exact opposite and just talking poop to make the side they're pretending to be look really bad. Because some of ya do. 

"Stay off my side." - "The Abyss"


----------



## Freemason9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Right. I'm going to start reeling off the names of those odd Tea Partiers that show up at the local truck stop to have their "Obama-grrr" meetings. The ones that fly confederate flags in the rear windows of their trucks. And you know that's the truth. Tea Partiers are some fucked-up individuals. Many are either retired or on disability.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2013)

At this point, anyone who watches Fox News deserves to be lied to.  Their manufactured bullshit has been exposed so many times, you have to be retarded to not only keep drinking their piss without question, but especially retarded to parrot it without fact checking!


----------



## BillyZane (Dec 18, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Yes, they are MUCH worse than those liberals who show up in their Priius's with the gay pride flags at the local tea shop to have their weekly "grrr Palin" meetings. Those people are some fucked up individuals. Most are unemployed losers.

LOL


----------



## Edgetho (Dec 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> At this point, anyone who watches Fox News deserves to be lied to.  Their manufactured bullshit has been exposed so many times, you have to be retarded to not only keep drinking their piss without question, but especially retarded to parrot it without fact checking!



Right, scumbag.

That's why FNC has more viewers than CNN, pMSNBC and HLN -- COMBINED

moron


----------



## Little-Acorn (Dec 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Do you guys know what a lie of omission is?



Yep. A typical example might be where some leftist fanatic bashes Fox News, accusies them of "manufactured bullshit" (but citing no examples, inevitably)... but fail to mention that other outlets such as CNN, ABC, NBC etc. have omitted important information or lied outright in their "news" coverage, far more than Fox News ever has.

The tendency of those same leftist fanatics to spread their hatred far beyond the Fox network, and attack its viewers too, calling them names, denigrating them personally, etc., is not part of the "lie of omission" they so frequently commit, though it seems to appear regularly whenever those leftists give us their "opinions".




g5000 said:


> At this point, anyone who watches Fox News deserves to be lied to.  Their manufactured bullshit has been exposed so many times, you have to be retarded to not only keep drinking their piss without question, but especially retarded to parrot it without fact checking!



Any other questions I can answer for you?


----------



## Avorysuds (Dec 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Most liberals, vastly most are religious. Probably in the 90+ %


----------



## Freemason9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



No, I wouldn't say that I have many Tea Party "friends." I avoid them, generally, because they tend to rant and become a spectacle in public places.


----------



## Freemason9 (Dec 18, 2013)

BillyZane said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



Same difference, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, anyone who watches Fox News deserves to be lied to.  Their manufactured bullshit has been exposed so many times, you have to be retarded to not only keep drinking their piss without question, but especially retarded to parrot it without fact checking!
> ...



And this, ladies and gentlemen, is what is known as an _argumentum ad populum_ fallacy.  The mistaken belief that the more people who believe manufactured bullshit, the more true it is.

ETA: Maybe the reason the hack left wing media outlets have a smaller audience is precisely because left wingers are smarter than right wingers.  Left wingers aren't stupid enough to keep coming back for more manufactured bullshit once they realize they have been lied to.


----------



## Freemason9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, anyone who watches Fox News deserves to be lied to.  Their manufactured bullshit has been exposed so many times, you have to be retarded to not only keep drinking their piss without question, but especially retarded to parrot it without fact checking!
> ...



Dittoheads all congregate in the same echo chamber. I think we all know that.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys know what a lie of omission is?
> ...



Oh, I've had plenty of fun debunking the left wing manufactured bullshit, too.

Try again.


----------



## paperview (Dec 18, 2013)

FACT: The 2nd-largest Fox News shareholder is Al-Waleed bin Talal, who funded the "Ground Zero Mosque". Yes, really. http://n.pr/9IVLbE


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 18, 2013)

paperview said:


> FACT: The 2nd-largest Fox News shareholder is Al-Waleed bin Talal, who funded the "Ground Zero Mosque". Yes, really. http://n.pr/9IVLbE



That has nothing to do with Tea Partiers intelligence.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 18, 2013)

fOX HAS GOOD CABLE NUMBERS BECAUSE IT'S THE only place for TPers- Try adding ''MSM'' and you're outnumbered 5-1 plus, dingbat. Fox is not journalism, Issa is a pos charlatan. DUH...

OP- total bs


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 18, 2013)

OP- watch the hater dupes  blindly believe  ANYTHING their charlatans say...lol. Who cares about evidence or logic...


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 18, 2013)

Theowl32 said:


> Not to mention, they are brainwashed into thinking the Tea Party equals the kkk.



They _are_.  Kompletely Klueless Knuckleheads.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> people who can think for themselves, as ALL TP members do - that's why they started the movement -



Yeah.  Because gathering in mass protests with thousands of other people and naming your cause after what is arguably the most famous event in American history is really "thinking for yourself."


----------



## BobPlumb (Dec 18, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > people who can think for themselves, as ALL TP members do - that's why they started the movement -
> ...



So if you think for yourself, you can't agree with like minded people and organize for a political cause?  

The Tea Party is for lower taxes, so naming it's self after a famous anti-tax event isn't "thinking for yourself"?


----------



## Politico (Dec 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > When and who  will the first lefty come in and say "Faux News" and not address the factual findings?
> ...



Ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## Peterf (Dec 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > When and who  will the first lefty come in and say "Faux News" and not address the factual findings?
> ...



Accusations that Fox News (which of course I have never seen or heard) lies are abundant.  Examples of such lies are rare - and usually the 'lies' turn out to be opinions with which the complainer doe not share.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

.

I don't think the Tea Party's problem is a matter of intelligence -- it's more a general naivete of messaging, a specialty of their far more experienced opponents on the Left.

It's like a first-time boxer walking right into a haymaker punch, they're making things easy for the Democrats with their simplistic absolutist messaging.  

I mean, holy crap, when the Democrats are just *given* the license to bring up something as fundamental, something as headache-inducing as fucking "roads and bridges", that means that the Tea Party really needs to take their messaging up a few steps on the intellectual ladder.

And please, for the love of gawd, don't tell me you don't understand the difference between "message" and "messaging".  I'm not telling you to abandon your beliefs or to turn into Democrats (more simplistic, absolutist thinking), I'm telling you that they're eating your lunch on how to communicate to the public, how to sell an idea, how to change hearts and minds.  There's no way to know if your message will even work until you improve the way you deliver it. * If your messaging is simplistic, people will think you are too.*

Before you can convince someone of your message, you have to have the fundamental respect of the person to whom you're to trying to communicate.  Maybe a little nuance now and then.  That just ain't there yet.  

.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 21, 2013)

Riddle me this.....................

Which is more important..........................

Polls or Commissaries for our military..................

We waste money on BS polls.  Who needs the damn things.  Let private news or whatever spend the dang money if they want these polls.  The Gov't doesn't need to waste tax payers dollars on this kind of stuff.

And while they do this, the military has already lost commissaries on bases 1 day a week.  They have recently started a debate to shut all of them down permanently in the U.S.

Lack of priorities in Gov't as usual.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 21, 2013)

Now the libs are comparing loses and dollar amounts with the shut down, as they refuse to cut a damn thing.  Always wanting more.

To any AMERICAN, this should be wasteful spending.  While individually it's not a big sum, if you find more of this BS it will add up.  All spending like this should Freakin end.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 21, 2013)

The Libs have more than sufficient political donors to wage their War on the Tea Party on their own.................

Let them pay for it, not the Tax payers...............Of course the Libs don't care as they are used to stealing Tax Payer Dollars for their own purposes.


----------



## editec (Dec 21, 2013)

Per usual people start out their posts with GIGANTIC FOX CREATED LIE AND THEN DEMAND  that we care about it.

These morons really are too stupid to understand what fools they make of themselves and the political beliefs they hold dear by posting such obvious and transparent lies


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Intelligence + Teaparty = Oxymoron.



What the fuck is wrong with you people,were you born this hateful and judgmental,or were you taught this crap??


----------

